# My first flip in my cataraft.....



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Goddamn good battle scars Chuck!
You'll be back at it and rippin in no time!

Cheers to a speedy recovery! 🍻


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

It’s those pins and clips, Charlie. Looks like a hose clamp that shredded your finger. Charlie told me that the type 3 fun is starting to grow on him. Or maybe it was the morphine.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Heal up fast bro. I sliced a 1/8 inch thick piece off my index finger with a miter saw a month ago. Almost skinned over. Killed my spring river season that’s for sure.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Looks better all cleaned up. No surgery they think so that's good! Been awhile since I've had morphine....its very pleasant lol.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Don’t get impatient with your healing process. It will be better when it’s better. (Buy more edibles.)


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

And here’s a news flash, it doesn’t look that much better all cleaned up. You messed up your hand big time. So sorry.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

I am getting a bit light headed looking at the photo's. Heal fast.


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Dude. It’s a swim. Turns out that’s part of whitewater sports. Always has been and always will be, so you can count on swimming again, and being scared again. And sometimes injuries happen and sometimes they’re way worse than what you got. 

Don’t worry about being a whitewater hero - that takes decades, hours, miles. Don’t worry about doing everything wrong. That’s part of learning and oftentimes how and when you learn best. And you fooled yourself to think it’d be fun or romantic… but now you know. 

Keep with it, stay positive, and focus on the take aways. What can you learn from this?

And don’t lose sight of why you like being outside and on the river in the first place. Nothing wrong with stepping back to a lesser class until the nerves subside.


----------



## coult45 (May 14, 2020)

Ouch, rough go! What made you decide to go for right side at house? I don’t have much experience in the gallatin, but I don’t think I’ve seen anyone go right


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

chics dig scars


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

I just thought I'd have more of an athletic recovery and just do the moves be back in the seat and have a laugh. I truly did suck bad Bad news is it was class 3 lol so that's not good for the ego or anything else lol. 27 stitches and iam headed home to have "cartoon" throbbing fingers.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

My experience is the first 48 hours are the worst. Heal fast Charlie.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Ice and painkillers are your best friends for a couple of days. Looks like it’s gonna swell up big time.


----------



## patrick l (Mar 8, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> it wasn't romantic and it wasn't fun like I'd had hoped it would be. I've been trying to learn so hard and I literally did every single thing wrong and continued to do them wrong and ...it sucked bad. Shout out to perry and MG for rescuing me , getting me off the river and driving me to hospital . Ugh...now iam worried I'll not be a whitewater hero after all. So here's a question, how did I squish my hand so bad it exploded my skin but did it in the inside not out? I freaking tried to go right at house rock, got surfed or knocked left , hit the damn rock , flipped then got worked all the way down the shitty boulder strewn stretch . Didn't let go of my boat but maybe sometimes you should so you don't get smashed frame against rocks? All my plans to be heroic and re flip lickety split and be all " that was fun." Went right the fuck out the window Not only that but turns out you can't breath under water and choking while smashing rocks just adds to the not so fun experience. Well shit I tell you what was worse though, being scared like that is fucking scary man! Just sitting in the er on morphine bored so sthought I'd make a fool of myself once again. All the talk about humble pie these days so thought I'd share my lousey fail of flip! Damnit! Three busted fingers one bad cut freaking squished hand ouch. One lost oar, one bad stolen knee and one bashed ankle. Worst is my pride though ....


Damn bro, that was today? Why’d you try to go right at HR?? That’s a shit swim at any level but over 3k is not cool. 
Glad u ok.


----------



## drewski (Jul 5, 2017)

Try to keep it elevated all day, even prop it with pillows to sleep with it elevated.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

If they bandage the really bad one, I wouldn't advise keeping it elevated in public.


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

That looks and sounds rough! At least you are still here to tell it, that’s called an expensive education. I wouldn’t waste one more moment trying to heal the ego though; let it remain appropriately shattered, forget about being some kid of whitewater hero, and get on with enjoying every moment you can on the river and trying to learn something new each time you go. 

Sounds like you got told by the river to go back to the end of the line and rethink a few things; but she let you off with just a warning. A painful warning, but it’s still only a warning. You’re in the company of many a fine paddler who has had their ass handed to them! Take care of the injuries and get back out on the river as soon as you can!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Hahaha! That one's for you know who.....yes you ! You fucker!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

patrick l said:


> Damn bro, that was today? Why’d you try to go right at HR?? That’s a shit swim at any level but over 3k is not cool.
> Glad u ok.


Well to be fair two others made it but the boat in front of me went way up the pillow but he was far enough in the gap that a giant high side saved him. I think that was a major screw up for me cause I was just watching that all "der..." and I just got surfed in that big lateral there right behind hose rock and it was shocking how fast I was over. Other thing is, the right side is elevated kinda and you gotta have a lot of momentum to get in there. It never looked big to me till today and that first drop felt pretty big and is pretty pushy in there at least to me. I broke two of my rules. Look where you wanna go and commit. Cause right left is a no go. And if anyone's wondering you hit that thing pretty hard. Hard enough to get hurt so let's all try and avoid hitting the big giant stupid rock. My beating was well deserved and iam sulking and bummed that I did so many things so bad but iam very much alive and I've been hurt way worse doing other stuff so I'll try and not be a dick for a day or two then go back to normal lol. Man I hope that corner doesn't trigger some kinda freeze up next time lol!!


----------



## Lauren N (Oct 27, 2020)

We are all always between swims. 

Take what you did right, you had safety in boating with companions who were capable of rescue. You are humble enough to realize you are human, and in sporty whitewater- self rescue is complicated.

Try to not let the head game get the best of you. Heal up and get back out there!


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Damn Charlie! Glad you made it out okay. Take the time to rest up, let it heal right the first time. You’ll thank yourself later. The river will be there when you’re ready. Hope you’re not right handed!

Don’t let it get in you’re head too much. The last scare I had a few years ago scared me pretty good. Took me a few years to get back out there. Wish I didn’t take so long. You’re a smart guy, who made a mistake. We are all human, we all make mistakes. Learn from them and use that knowledge to be better.

I’ll poor one out for your fingers tonight lol


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

The Gallatin was at 3500 yesterday, which is definitely sporty. Hole after hole after hole, and they all look eight feet deep when you’re going into or by them. It was fun and sort of scary at the same time.
I don’t know why anyone wants to go right at House either…there’s this really nice channel on the left, and nothing at all to recommend going right. WTF Charlie? Musta had your GoPro with you yesterday…that’s the only thing that explains your trying to win a Darwin Award.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Heros don't take the sneak! Bwahaha!
My dad used to smile at me when I was crying and holding my ouchy and say ," you where speeding and now your bleeding!"


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> My dad used to smile at me when I was crying and holding my ouchy and say ," you where speeding and now your bleeding!"


My dad's advice was, "It's a long way from your heart."


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> it wasn't romantic and it wasn't fun like I'd had hoped it would be. I've been trying to learn so hard and I literally did every single thing wrong and continued to do them wrong and ...it sucked bad. Shout out to perry and MG for rescuing me , getting me off the river and driving me to hospital . Ugh...now iam worried I'll not be a whitewater hero after all. So here's a question, how did I squish my hand so bad it exploded my skin but did it in the inside not out? I freaking tried to go right at house rock, got surfed or knocked left , hit the damn rock , flipped then got worked all the way down the shitty boulder strewn stretch . Didn't let go of my boat but maybe sometimes you should so you don't get smashed frame against rocks? All my plans to be heroic and re flip lickety split and be all " that was fun." Went right the fuck out the window Not only that but turns out you can't breath under water and choking while smashing rocks just adds to the not so fun experience. Well shit I tell you what was worse though, being scared like that is fucking scary man! Just sitting in the er on morphine bored so sthought I'd make a fool of myself once again. All the talk about humble pie these days so thought I'd share my lousey fail of flip! Damnit! Three busted fingers one bad cut freaking squished hand ouch. One lost oar, one bad stolen knee and one bashed ankle. Worst is my pride though ....


The finger and the pulp in the fingers are laced with connective tissue that is rather sturdy. A tiny little bit of swelling (edema) combined with a small opening makes it challenging to close with sutures. Generally, after cleaning it up, numbing it up, and cleaning it up more thoroughly, loose sutures are made and you package it up to see a hand surgeon, unless there is no real tendon, muscle or nerve involvement and then it is just allowing to heal by what they call “second intention.” If allowed to get infected, the swelling and pressures inside can lead to needing an amputation, so the “explosion” actually protects you a bit from this. Generally, I bring enough medical gear to manage a laceration and many times the trip is salvaged, but in this case it would have been hard with that location and style of laceration


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Exactly what they did and I've been referred to a surgeon. Will the surgeon open it back just to look or want a mri or what? Part of me doesn't want to go but I better . I've been wondering how this would have played out on a remote trip. Now day two I feel like I had a car crash but I don't necessarily feel like I need a helicopter. Of course if I swam again it may be fatal . This has been rather bad for me emotionally in that respect. Good news is my wife is really pissed off and she was otherwise SO easy to deal with lol. Dang it!


----------



## MHanz (12 mo ago)

Ouch. Glad you’re ok. My buddy went for swim yesterday going left. He was the first boat going down too so no downstream safety for him. Thankfully no injuries except a bruised ego. Heal up and get back out there.


----------



## patrick l (Mar 8, 2012)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Well to be fair two others made it but the boat in front of me went way up the pillow but he was far enough in the gap that a giant high side saved him. I think that was a major screw up for me cause I was just watching that all "der..." and I just got surfed in that big lateral there right behind hose rock and it was shocking how fast I was over. Other thing is, the right side is elevated kinda and you gotta have a lot of momentum to get in there. It never looked big to me till today and that first drop felt pretty big and is pretty pushy in there at least to me. I broke two of my rules. Look where you wanna go and commit. Cause right left is a no go. And if anyone's wondering you hit that thing pretty hard. Hard enough to get hurt so let's all try and avoid hitting the big giant stupid rock. My beating was well deserved and iam sulking and bummed that I did so many things so bad but iam very much alive and I've been hurt way worse doing other stuff so I'll try and not be a dick for a day or two then go back to normal lol. Man I hope that corner doesn't trigger some kinda freeze up next time lol!!


So you’re saying the 3 of you purposely went to the right of HR? Death wish or something??
Not trying to be a dick at all just wondering why. 
What am I missing? 
Again, glad you’re upright. Speedy recovery.


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

patrick l said:


> So you’re saying the 3 of you purposely went to the right of HR? Death wish or something??
> Not trying to be a dick at all just wondering why.
> What am I missing?
> Again, glad you’re upright. Speedy recovery.


Just because a person is not comfortable running right does not mean it is not a viable line. Just because the left run is easier does not mean it is the only line. That is how people progress, running a harder line in an easier rapid. The right line at house only opens up a certain levels and therefore is a bit of a novelty and a way to switch it up when you have run left a hundred times. Perhaps Charlie took a bite off before he was ready, perhaps it just wasn't his day. I ran right, made it through, two others made it right with varying success. Charlie didn't. That is how it goes sometimes.

Try it, maybe you'll like it!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

It's OK I get it. Especially now. So first off iam pretty new to whitewater and that's the highest flow I've ever tried to run it so I really didn't have a "gauge" as to what it would be like. The guys who are mentoring me are very good and do much harder rivers. I just tried to believe it was going to be ok when they said they where going right. I asked what moves I should make and got the low down and so i committed to it but was pretty bummed out as I came to the first drop and realized there was no way I was getting far enough right to make it but was way to far right to go left. Iam new enough that I pull alot and sometimes maybe I sabotage a line by killing off momentum but this time it had even worse affects cause I just typewritered right down into the trough in front of the rock . Which for those who are just reading is about the size of a winnebago maybe? I dunno but iam one of a few who's been there cause basically it's just no man's land. Yeah man being new and trusting is a bit challenging I guess. My only beef is that I really didn't stand a chance but I know it wasn't their fault. It wasn't altogether terrifying in fact it was oddly beautiful down in that hole. I will say the noise was overwhelming though. Yeah shit man my boys said we're running right so I went right but not right enough!? I dunno? If I didn't smash my hand I'd have done better and after a deep calm mental replay I realized what started the fear and break down. So I thought if maybe I hit this thing with my left front tube maybe just maybe it'll spin me around it. After I started to see sky and realized I was flipped I grabbed my frame but I didn't get a good breath. I THINK why i choked up and got mentally tattered was I could feel myself banging around the rock left (I was under the boat) and then it got violent and I choked a bit. I think I was in that wave hole right below and the boat hung up in there a little and that's why I felt like I was being torn off it and that started my brain going bad. I felt like I was like sideways in a wind like a cartoon but super violent. That's when the mental Downward spiral started. Hard to know how to learn this stuff? Ya know? Like what's the best way to get violently rag dolled under water holding on to your boat? Super disorienting too. In fact that was very shocking to me that I didn't know where exactly I was. Whatever, iam a over thinker. Horse was shitty, bucked me off now I gotta get back on and be the boss of it (kinda)


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Your new 4X4 raft transport/tow vehicle? It's for sale just up the road in Belgrade. Hope you and the surgeon come up with a good plan of attack soon for a good outcome and minimize future "discomfort".


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That's disgusting and also fascinating, @JHUrbina. Thanks for the detail!



Pinchecharlie said:


> it wasn't romantic and it wasn't fun like I'd had hoped it would be. I've been trying to learn so hard and I literally did every single thing wrong and continued to do them wrong and ...it sucked bad. ...I freaking tried to go right at house rock, got surfed or knocked left , hit the damn rock , flipped then got worked all the way down the shitty boulder strewn stretch .





Pinchecharlie said:


> Well to be fair two others made it but the boat in front of me went way up the pillow but he was far enough in the gap that a giant high side saved him. I think that was a major screw up for me cause I was just watching that all "der..." and I just got surfed in that big lateral there right behind hose rock and it was shocking how fast I was over. Other thing is, the right side is elevated kinda and you gotta have a lot of momentum to get in there.


If others haven't run it, it's a big drop into a Winnebago-sized rock like Charlie said. The drop literally drives you into the rock, pillows up, and about 2/3 of the flow goes left and 1/3 goes right.
You need lateral momentum (right to left) or left to right for the optional line. You can't drop the center and then make the move.
I had a big rock splat in a raft at 3,500 on House where our inaction pinned us on the upriver side of the rock. I was doing major scrambles up the thwarts and highsiding the bow let the stern float free, and we spun around to the right. ... so I've done similar to Charlie right there and at a similar flow..and don't want to do that again!!




Pinchecharlie said:


> I THINK why i choked up and got mentally tattered was I could feel myself banging around the rock left (I was under the boat) and then it got violent and I choked a bit. I think I was in that wave hole right below and the boat hung up in there a little and that's why I felt like I was being torn off it and that started my brain going bad. I felt like I was like sideways in a wind like a cartoon but super violent. That's when the mental Downward spiral started. Hard to know how to learn this stuff? Ya know? Like what's the best way to get violently rag dolled under water holding on to your boat? Super disorienting too. In fact that was very shocking to me that I didn't know where exactly I was. Whatever, iam a over thinker. Horse was shitty, bucked me off now I gotta get back on and be the boss of it (kinda)


Yeah, had a similar swim on the Lochsa last week, hanging onto the boat and getting banged into rocks. And mindgames and mental spiral for a week.
Yep, definitely need to get back on the horse. It's all good, Charlie. Heal up and we'll hit Alberton again later this summer.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

no one knows what was going on during this event but you

the rest of us can only read and give our opinions

you were there and I appreciate your attitude and sharing

I do not know of a long time boater who had not done the wrong move and paid the price of the decision they made. For myself I am a slow learner and made my share of decisions that did not turn out like I wanted

some one once told me experience is gained from surviving wrong decisions

I am impressed that when things heal up you are ready to get back on that boat and go again

my take is you will be a better boater as far as learning from this event

living here in cow country, there is a saying "cowboy up"

my opinion that is what you are doing

.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

I always say 'I learn my best lessons from my worst mistakes'! Heal fast and thanks for sharing your experience!

It does suck to get chundered tho! 😂


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Not knowing the first thing about The Gallatin, I googled, Youtubed...
You went here??









vs the conventional left run??

I LIKE IT!!

There are a few runs that I take the "unconventional" route, on my childhood favorite, The Deschutes. 
One is below Whitehorse, there's a clear run left. Or a rocky, boulder sieve right, center. I go right almost every time. Frequently get stuck. But that's how you learn. Another is the left run at Wampanita, just above Maupin, gotta bend the oars to get over there, high consequence of pinning on the rock if you miss the pull. But it's a challenge to get over there, and a steeper drop than the "conventional" right line.

You're gonna be on rivers where the ONLY line is the high consequence line, and if you pick the high consequence line, on the easy runs, you'll better hone your skillz, for when the time comes. 

Kudos, Charlie!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

No! move the arrow to the left where it's pointing straight into the side of the rock, that's where I was! That's the "fucking Charlie line."


----------



## patrick l (Mar 8, 2012)

missiongravity said:


> Just because a person is not comfortable running right does not mean it is not a viable line. Just because the left run is easier does not mean it is the only line. That is how people progress, running a harder line in an easier rapid. The right line at house only opens up a certain levels and therefore is a bit of a novelty and a way to switch it up when you have run left a hundred times. Perhaps Charlie took a bite off before he was ready, perhaps it just wasn't his day. I ran right, made it through, two others made it right with varying success. Charlie didn't. That is how it goes sometimes.
> 
> Try it, maybe you'll like it!


Yes I’m well aware you can run it to the right, but thanks for the pep talk. 
Was just curious why Charlie (being newish on the sticks, who’s very honest about his skill set from the posts I come across of his) tried to go right. 
I understand the story now, thanks.


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

patrick l said:


> Yes I’m well aware you can run it to the right, but thanks for the pep talk.
> Was just curious why Charlie (being newish on the sticks, who’s very honest about his skill set from the posts I come across of his) tried to go right.
> I understand the story now, thanks.


 I cannot answer that question for you either and I was there with him that day. There were some in our group that went right and some that went left. I was never asked about the right line by Charlie. However he has explained pretty well what happened. He didnt have enough juice and then probably pulled back when he should've been pushing even harder. I have and always will tell Charlie to run his own run and pick the lines he is most comfortable running. I would never intentionally push Charlie to get in over his head.


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Exactly what they did and I've been referred to a surgeon. Will the surgeon open it back just to look or want a mri or what? Part of me doesn't want to go but I better . I've been wondering how this would have played out on a remote trip. Now day two I feel like I had a car crash but I don't necessarily feel like I need a helicopter. Of course if I swam again it may be fatal . This has been rather bad for me emotionally in that respect. Good news is my wife is really pissed off and she was otherwise SO easy to deal with lol. Dang it!


Depends how it looks, and the function of your finger once the swelling goes down. Goal is to salvage function and tissue avoid amputation. Risk factors for loss of finger include smoking, diabetes, and poor self care (nutrition, sleep, keeping it clean, following instructions). Usually if simple there may be no further cutting or cleaning, but what initially looks like viable tissue can be necrotic (non-viable). All depends on what happened after the injury, the initial treatment and sometimes just luck


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Sweet dreams. After that assessment my little pinkie is starting to hurt from an injury way back. We’re thinking happy thoughts for you Charlie


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

He said self-care is with teh left hand?


...I'll show myself out!


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Do what your doctor says! I couldn’t afford surgery with a similar injury long ago and now I have uncomfortable nerve damage.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> He said self-care is with teh left hand?
> 
> 
> ...I'll show myself out!


He didn’t mention anything about being celibate (just about everything else though).


----------



## missiongravity (Jun 10, 2007)

Dangerfield said:


> He didn’t mention anything about being celibate (just about everything else though).


It's implied with Charlie.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Do your fingers still work? Can you bend them inwards toward making a fist ( be cautious) and extend them back. If so probably no tendon damage. Infection is probably your biggest risk at this point. Change the dressing every 24 at least. AND look at it. Anything looking red and inflamed or more soreness are bad signs. I have been dealing with my index finger for 5 weeks this Thursday. Almost closed up. Good luck.


----------



## Village Lightsmith (Jul 14, 2021)

I dropped in there a couple of hours later. You should have heard the stories that boulder was telling the other rocks~~


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

All this over a hand injury?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Naw just a boo boo. I didnt severe the tendon and I checked out with the surgeon just fine ,all good , ready to roll. Just have to be careful of infection and iam meant to take care of myself for a few weeks then I can try again. I only tell stories on the internet cause iam a sad monkey who can't send the gnar like you . I basically am self taught and embarrassing enough learned alot here bwahaha. It's a new world cock and balls! Sad sacks getting chundered in what you'd call easy water then lamenting despair on the ol internet. Lol. This forums way more interesting than others so just roll with it. I never said to that was the very FIRST time I've ever flipped too so I wanted to share my shitty fourth place badge of honor. It's all good well never meet iam at the back of the line AGAIN and will never be on the same rivers as you guys lol! Iam actually not freaked out and if I can keep my composure ill be just fine next time and maybe go bigger yet, just I'll take the conservative lines for awhile! Peace, love and good will to you's guys and be safe.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

After your latest adventure, Deso will be like a Carnival Cruise vacation.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Glad you're okay. This isn't a medical class, it would be in good taste to not lead with the gory photo next time. Nobody wants to see the inside of you.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Sissie


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Sorry buddy! My wife scolded me for sending it her too. Now that the smoke has cleared a bit I think it was my custom seat that fucked me up lol....if you ask to see it , you'll be upset!!


----------



## fkn newf guy (7 mo ago)

the pizza or
french fries
and scars of said choices
i can relate
no castles got burnt
carry on


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Is the custom seat and frame on your rig made of PVC - or am I confusing misadventure threads on the Buzz? 

Speedy recovery!



Pinchecharlie said:


> Sorry buddy! My wife scolded me for sending it her too. Now that the smoke has cleared a bit I think it was my custom seat that fucked me up lol....if you ask to see it , you'll be upset!!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

FatmanZ said:


> Is the custom seat and frame on your rig made of PVC - or am I confusing misadventure threads on the Buzz?
> 
> Speedy recovery!


Yeah was just a bad inside joke . I'll spare you the details. Thanks for the well wishes !


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Your custom seat SHOULD have anchored you in the boat LOL


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie, this is like one of the great Buzz threads of old.
Carnage, a bit of bad natured flaming, a LOT of good natured flaming, some lessons, some humor, and several posts that don't fit!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow, that must hurt-can't even imagine! Thanks for sharing the experience, first time flips are always shocking and imagine they continue to be traumatic thereafter.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MT4Runner said:


> You guys gotta learn to appreciate 1s more.
> No, not much of a campfire story, but they're damn good for your soul. Smell the fresh river breeze, hear the birds singing, sneak up on deer and eagles on the bank.


So...just to reiterate. ^^^


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh c'mon, you know Statler and Waldorf didn't become the characters they are without enduring some solid class II-III fun in their youth!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

BenSlaughter said:


> Oh c'mon, you know Statler and Waldorf didn't become the characters they are without enduring some solid class II-III fun in their youth!


They even named a tasty salad after Waldorf, must have been a helluva guy!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)

So that's what the inside of your meat mitt looks like... heal up good bud!

I'm not familiar with the Gallatin either, but cheers on the ballsy line! It's always fun and games when you do cool shit, and sometimes you luck out with a story everyone wants to hear (when you decide to tell it years later)! Type 2/3 fun is a love/hate relationship!

Keep that finger banger clean for sure when you're in the desert! Looks to be a great opportunity to get the kiddos on the sticks while you enjoy a cold one!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

"Never let the truth get in the way of a good story." My dad used to say! I've allready up'd it to class 4 maybe 4+ lol...thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Z_in_MT (Mar 30, 2017)

.


----------



## Z_in_MT (Mar 30, 2017)

Pinchecharlie said:


> "Never let the truth get in the way of a good story." My dad used to say! I've allready up'd it to class 4 maybe 4+ lol...thanks for the well wishes!


That sh*t was Class 4 for sure, at that level. You're not exaggerating the difficulty!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Just a quick update because I know how much you guys love me. My ring finger is still somehow broken and the doctor was not impressed that I just rowed desolation lol. I also finally received the last 2800 reasons not to rock splat house rock. Yep…emergency room total was 2800. Pissed me off cause I could’ve bought another boat for that!!! So for financial reasons iam recomending to not eat shit in your local rivers!!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Definitely need to eat shit on distant rivers!! haha


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Probably flipped me off again without realizing it (or not) and stressed it out.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

Did you happen ask the hospital if the finger amputation route would have been a less expensive alternative? Then again, that's a bit different from having a tooth pulled......

On a serious note, rowing Deso with a still healing massive finger injury - hats off, you're tougher than I am!


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Haha! They called it a “surgery “ yes , low water deso is some rowy row face!!


----------

